# الابن الاكبر من ابيه



## limo2004 (18 أبريل 2006)

*الابن الاكبر من ابيه*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 

الزملاء الاعزاء

ارجوا الا تعتبروا هذا الموضوع محاوله لتخطيئ الكتاب المقدس  بل اعتبروه سؤال من قارئ قرأ نصا فوجد فيه شيئا غريبا فقرر ان يسأل اهل الكتاب نفسه فهم اجدر الناس للأجابه اليس كذلك ؟؟

والان سؤالى هو 
فى سفر اخبار الايام الثانى  الاصحاح 21 فى حديثه عن نهاية الملك يورام

18وبَعدَ هذا كُلِّهِ ضرَبَهُ الرّبُّ في أمعائِهِ بِمرَضٍ عُضالٍ 19فكانَت أمعاؤُهُ تَخرُج يومًا فيومًا معَ مُرورِ الزَّمَنِ بِسبَبِ مرَضِهِ حتى خرَجت كُلُّها بَعدَ سنَتَينِ فماتَ بِألمِ شديدٍ. ولم يُقِمْ لَه شعبُهُ نارًا إكرامًا لَه كالنَّارِ التي أقامَها لآبائِهِ. 20وكانَ اَبنَ اَثنَتَينِ وثَلاثينَ سنَةً حينَ ملَكَ، وملَكَ بِأورُشليمَ ثَماني سِنينَ وماتَ غَيرَ مأسوفٍ علَيهِ، ودَفَنوهُ في مدينةِ داوُدَ، لكِنْ لا في مَقابِرِ المُلوكِ

واضح من النص ان يورام مات بن 40 سنه    32+8=40

ولكن لو اكملت القراءه فى الاصحاح التالى 
سفر اخبار الايام الثانى الاصحاح 22
 وَمَلَّكَ سُكَّانُ أُورُشَلِيمَ أَخَزْيَا ابْنَهُ الأَصْغَرَ عِوَضاً عَنْهُ لأَنَّ جَمِيعَ الأَوَّلِينَ قَتَلَهُمُ الْغُزَاةُ الَّذِينَ جَاءُوا مَعَ الْعَرَبِ إِلَى الْمَحَلَّةِ. فَمَلَكَ أَخَزْيَا بْنُ يَهُورَامَ مَلِكِ يَهُوذَا. 2كَانَ أَخَزْيَا ابْنَ اثْنَتَيْنِ وَأَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً حِينَ مَلَكَ وَمَلَكَ سَنَةً وَاحِدَةً فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَاسْمُ أُمِّهِ عَثَلْيَا بِنْتُ عُمْرِي


مات الاب ابن 40 سنه فملك سكان اورشليم ابنه الاصغر وكان عمره 42

سؤالى هو كيف يكون الابن اكبر من ابيه بسنتين وهذا ابنه ( الصغير ) فما بالك بالكبير

مره ثانيه لا تأخذوا الموضوع من منطلق التشكيك بل اعتبروه سؤال ممن يريد ان يفهم لذلك فأرجو ان تكون الاجابه بسيطه مقنعه افهمها بسهوله بدون الحاجه  الى طول شرح  

تحياتى


----------



## ma7aba (18 أبريل 2006)

لا شك أن ما جاء في 2ملوك 8:26 صحيح، فإن عمر أخزيا حين ملك كان 22 سنة. ففي 2أخبار 21:20 نقرأ أن عمر أبيه لما مات كان أربعين سنة. وما جاء في 2أخبار 22:2 غلطة من الناسخ، سببها أن اللغتين العبرانية واليونانية القديمتين لم يكن بهما الأرقام العربية، فكان العبرانيون يستخدمون الحروف الهجائية بدل الأرقام، وبعض هذه الحروف متشابهة الشكل، فمثلاً حرفا الدال والراء في العبرية متشابهان كثيراً. وهناك تشابه كبير بين الحرف الذي يدل على العدد 20، والحرف الذي يدل على العدد 40. وغلطة الناسخ هذه لا تغيّر أية عقيدة دينية. كما أن 2ملوك 8 يصحح ما جاء في 2أخبار 22. وقال المفسر المعروف متى هنري تعليقاً على هذا الموضوع: «لا نجد كتاباً مطبوعاً بدون قائمة تصحيح الأخطاء، ولا تُنسب الأخطاء للمؤلف، ولا تبخس الكتاب قيمته. والقارئ العادي يدرك القراءة الصحيحة تلقائياً، أو يدركها بمقارنة الخطأ بصواب آخر في نفس الكتاب».وقد كان النسّاخ أمناء في الاحتفاظ بالنص الذي وصلهم بغير تغيير، فسلّمونا ما وصلهم كما هو.


----------



## NEW_MAN (18 أبريل 2006)

في سفر الملوك الثاني ، ورد ما يلي :

" 24 واضطجع يورام مع آبائه ودفن مع آبائه في مدينة داود وملك اخزيا ابنه عوضا عنه 25 في السنة الثانية عشرة ليورام بن اخآب ملك اسرائيل ملك اخزيا بن يهورام ملك يهوذا. 26 كان اخزيا ابن اثنتين وعشرين سنة حين ملك وملك سنة واحدة في اورشليم.واسم امه عثليا بنت عمري ملك اسرائيل. "

( ملوك الثاني 8: 24 - 26) 

اذا واضح ان عمره كان 22 سنه ، وليس 42 سنة 
والخطأ هو خطأ النسّاخ

ملحوظة : اخطاء النسّاخ واردة في الكتاب المقدس والقرآن ..
وهذا لا يقلل من قيمة الكتاب ، طالما لا يغير شريعة ولا يحلل حراما ولا يحرم حلالا ...

مع تحياتي


----------



## رياض (18 أبريل 2006)

الاستاذ نيومان

يبدو انك متمكن جدا من نصوص كتابكم ، ولكن لقد فاتتك النصوص في اللغة العبرية والانجليزية التالية :







*Forty and two years old* was Ahaziah when he began to reign; and he reigned one year in Jerusalem: and his mother's name was Athaliah the daughter of Omri. 




Ahaziah was* twenty-two years old* when he became king, and he was ruling in Jerusalem for one year. His mother's name was Athaliah, the daughter of Omri. 




Ahaziah was *twenty-two years old* when he began to reign; and he reigned one year in Jerusalem; and his mother's name was Athaliah, daughter of Omri. 




*Forty and two years old* was Ahaziah when he began to reign, and he reigned one year in Jerusalem. His mother's name also was Athaliah the daughter of Omri. 




*Forty and two years old* was Ahaziah when he began to reign; and he reigned one year in Jerusalem; and his mother's name was Athaliah the daughter of Omri. 




*Forty and two years old* was Ahaziah when he began to reign, and he reigned one year in Jerusalem. His mother's name also was Athaliah the daughter of Omri. 




*Forty-two years old* was Ahaziah when he began to reign; and he reigned one year in Jerusalem: and his mother's name was Athaliah the daughter of Omri. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A son of *twenty and two years* 'is' Ahaziah in his reigning, and one year he hath reigned in Jerusalem, and the name of his mother 'is' Athaliah daughter of Omri;


فيما يبدو يا استاذ نيومان ان كل كاتب لديكم يترجم حسب ما يراه مناسب وليس حسب المخطوطات الاصلية المفقودة بالكامل .

النصوص باللغة الانجليزية متناقضة مع بعضها البعض وباختلاف ترجماتها ، فماذا عن النص العبري والذي لا بد وان يكون المرجع الاول للعهد القديم ؟






ב בן ארבעים ושתים שנה אחזיהו במלכו ושנה אחת מלך בירושלם ושם אמו עתליהו בת עמרי 




בן־ארבעים ושתים שנה אחזיהו במלכו ושנה אחת מלך בירושלם ושם אמו עתליהו בת־עמרי 




בֶּן־אַרְבָּעִים וּשְׁתַּיִם שָׁנָה אֲחַזְיָהוּ בְמָלְכֹו וְשָׁנָה אַחַת מָלַךְ בִּֽירוּשָׁלִָם וְשֵׁם אִמֹּו עֲתַלְיָהוּ בַּת־עָמְרִֽי׃ 



בן ארבעים ושתים שנה אחזיהו במלכו ושנה אחת מלך בירושלם ושם אמו עתליהו בת עמרי׃

اذا كنت تستطيع ان تضع خطوطا تحت العمر فساعدنا في ذلك لتسهيل الامر ، مع العلم ان ترجمة النصوص تقول :


*Forty*
_'arba`iym  (ar-baw-eem')_
forty -- forty. ​
*and two*
_shnayim  (shen-ah'-yim)_
two; also (as ordinal) twofold -- both, couple, double, second, twain, + twelfth, + twelve, + twenty (sixscore) thousand, twice, two. 
*years*
_shaneh  (shaw-neh')_
a year (as a revolution of time) -- + whole age, long, + old, year(-ly). 
*old*
_ben  (bane)_
a son (as a builder of the family name), in the widest sense (of literal and figurative relationship, including grandson, subject, nation, quality or condition, etc. 
*was Ahaziah*
_'Achazyah  (akh-az-yaw')_
Jah has seized; Achazjah, the name of a Jewish and an Israelite king -- Ahaziah. 
*when he began to reign*
_malak  (maw-lak')_
to reign; inceptively, to ascend the throne; causatively, to induct into royalty; hence (by implication) to take counsel 
*and he reigned*
_malak  (maw-lak')_
to reign; inceptively, to ascend the throne; causatively, to induct into royalty; hence (by implication) to take counsel 
*one*
_'echad  (ekh-awd')_
united, i.e. one; or (as an ordinal) first 
*year*
_shaneh  (shaw-neh')_
a year (as a revolution of time) -- + whole age, long, + old, year(-ly). 
*in Jerusalem*
_Yruwshalaim  (yer-oo-shaw-lah'-im)_
founded peaceful; Jerushalaim or Jerushalem, the capital city of Palestine -- Jerusalem. 
*His mother's*
_'em  (ame)_
a mother (as the bond of the family); in a wide sense (both literally and figuratively) -- dam, mother, parting. 
*name*
_shem  (shame)_
an appellation, as a mark or memorial of individuality; by implication honor, authority, character -- + base, (in-)fame(-ous), named(-d), renown, report. 
*also was Athaliah*
_`Athalyah  (ath-al-yaw')_
Jah has constrained; Athaljah, the name of an Israelitess and two Israelites -- Athaliah. 
*the daughter*
_bath  (bath)_
apple (of the eye), branch, company, daughter, first, old, owl, town, village. *of Omri*
_`Omriy  (om-ree')_
heaping; Omri, an Israelite -- Omri.

هل نجد لديك تفسيرا منطقيا لهذه الاختلافات علما بان النص الاصلي وهو العبرية يقول 42 سنة وليس 22 سنة؟




> ملحوظة : اخطاء النسّاخ واردة في الكتاب المقدس والقرآن ..
> وهذا لا يقلل من قيمة الكتاب ، طالما لا يغير شريعة ولا يحلل حراما ولا يحرم حلالا ...


 
اولا يا استاذ نيومان لا يوجد اي اخطاء في القران لانه نزل على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام باللغة العربية وليس بالاجنبية ، وبالتالي جميع النسخ باللغات الاجنبية تستطيع ان تتلفها بنفسك ولا تعنينا نحن المسلمين بشيء.

فالنسخ الغير عربية هي ترجمة لمعاني الكلمات ليس اكثر من ذلك تسهيلا للغير عربي من فهم ما جاء بالقران الكريم بلغته العربية .

فلو قمت انت مثلا من اتلاف جميع النسخ الانجليزية ، سوف اقوم بنفسي بترجمة كلمات القران بنسخة جديدة ، اليس كذلك يا استاذ نيومان.

ثانيا لماذا تقحم القران الكريم في مداخلتك والسؤال كان عن نصوص كتابك ؟

ثالثا يا استاذ نيومان وهي الاهم ، ان الطوائف المسيحية بالعالم لم تتفق على ترجمة معينة للكتاب المقدس ولهذا نجد عشرات الترجمات بمختلف اللغات ، ومرجعكم كما تقولون دائما هو الاصل ، فالعهد القديم اصله العبري (اسفار موسى )، اما العهد الجديد (الاناجيل )فاصله يفترض ان يكون بلغة المسيح الارامية وربما العبرية كون، ولكنكم تقولون باليونانية ، علما انها ليست اللغة الاصلية للكتاب المقدس بل ترجمة مثلها مثل باقي الترجمات نتيجة فقدان المخطوطات الاصلية.

انني اعرف بانك الان سوف تتهمني بالكذب والتدليس والمهاترة والهرطقة ، ولكن حتى لا يكون هذا هو اسلوب حوارنا اليك دليل ما اقوله لك :



> يقول السير فردريك كينيون في كتابه ( عصمة الكتاب المقدس ) :
> 
> *ضياع النسخ الأصلية*
> *أشرنا في الفصل الأول أن الكتاب المقدس هو صاحب أكبر عدد للمخطوطات القديمة. وقد يندهـش البعض إذا عرفوا أن هذه المخطوطات جميعها لا تشتمل على النسخ الأصلية والمكتوبة بخط كتبة الوحي أو بخط من تولوا كتابتها عنهم. فهذه النسخ الأصلية جميعها فقدت ولا يعرف أحد مصيرها.*
> ...


 
ارجو ان تتعامل مع الموضوع بموضوعية جدا وعقلانية .

تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (18 أبريل 2006)

*عزيزي رياض *
*اعرف ان الخطأ في اللغة العبرية *
*ولذلك قلت لك خطأ نساخ وليس خطأ ترجمة*
*وهذا ينهي الامر ، *

******
وعودة الى زعمك ان القرآن ليس به خطأ نساخ اليك ما يلي

قَالُوا إِنْ هَذَانِ لَسَاحِرَانِ يُرِيدَانِ أَنْ يُخْرِجَاكُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِكُمْ بِسِحْرِهِمَا

طه : 63


قرأ أبو عمر" إن هذين لساحران " . ورويت عن عثمان وعائشة رضي الله عنهما وغيرهما من الصحابة ; وكذلك قرأ الحسن وسعيد بن جبير وإبراهيم النخعي وغيرهم من التابعين ; ومن القراء عيسى بن عمر وعاصم الجحدري ; فيما ذكر النحاس . وهذه القراءة موافقة للإعراب مخالفة للمصحف . وقرأ الزهري والخليل بن أحمد والمفضل وأبان وابن محيصن وابن كثير وعاصم في رواية حفص عنه " إن هذان " بتخفيف " إن " " لساحران " وابن كثير يشدد نون " هذان " . وهذه القراءة سلمت من مخالفة المصحف ومن فساد الإعراب , ويكون معناها ما هذان إلا ساحران . وقرأ المدنيون والكوفيون " إن هذان " بتشديد " إن " " لساحران " فوافقوا المصحف وخالفوا الإعراب . قال النحاس فهذه ثلاث قراءات قد رواها الجماعة عن الأئمة , وروي عن عبد الله بن مسعود أنه قرأ " إن هذان إلا ساحران " وقال الكسائي في قراءة عبد الله : " إن هذان ساحران " بغير لام ; وقال الفراء في حرف أبي " إن ذان إلا ساحران " فهذه ثلاث قراءات أخرى تحمل على التفسير لا أنها جائز أن يقرأ بها لمخالفتها المصحف . 



وللعلماء في قراءة أهل المدينة والكوفة ستة أقوال ذكرها ابن الأنباري في آخر كتاب الرد له , والنحاس في إعرابه , والمهدوي في تفسيره , وغيرهم أدخل كلام بعضهم في بعض . وقد خطأها قوم حتى قال أبو عمرو : إني لأستحي من الله أن أقرأ " إن هذان " وروى عروة عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أنها سئلت عن قوله تعالى " لكن الراسخون في العلم " ثم قال : " والمقيمين " وفي " المائدة " " إن الذين آمنوا والذين هادوا والصابئون " [ المائدة : 69 ] و " إن هذان لساحران " فقالت يا ابن أختي ! هذا خطأ من الكاتب . وقال عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه : في المصحف لحن وستقيمه العرب بألسنتهم . وقال أبان بن عثمان : قرأت هذه الآية عند أبي عثمان بن عفان , فقال لحن وخطأ ; فقال له قائل : ألا تغيروه ؟ فقال : دعوه فإنه لا يحرم حلالا ولا يحلل حراما 

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/D...Sora=20&nAya=63


***********************


----------



## NEW_MAN (18 أبريل 2006)

*‏حدثنا ‏ ‏قتيبة بن سعيد ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏سفيان ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عاصم ‏ ‏وعبدة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏زر بن حبيش ‏ ‏قال سألت ‏ ‏أبي بن كعب ‏ *
*‏عن المعوذتين ‏ ‏فقال سألت ‏ ‏رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فقال قيل لي فقلت فنحن نقول كما قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم *


*صحيح البخاري 4594*


*http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/...SearchLevel=QBE*




**************

*‏حدثني ‏ ‏محمد بن الحسين بن أشكاب ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن أبي عبيدة بن معن ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أبي ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الأعمش ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي إسحاق ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبد الرحمن بن يزيد ‏ ‏قال ‏ **‏كان ‏ ‏عبد الله ‏ ‏يحك ‏‏ المعوذتين ‏ ‏من مصاحفه ‏ ‏ويقول إنهما ليستا من كتاب الله تبارك وتعالى ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏الأعمش ‏ ‏وحدثنا ‏ ‏عاصم ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏زر ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي بن كعب ‏ ‏قال ‏ *
*‏سألنا عنهما رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏فقيل لي فقلت ‏ *


*مسند أحمد # 20245*

*http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/...SearchLevel=QBE*


----------



## NEW_MAN (18 أبريل 2006)

أَفَلَمْ يَيْأَسِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَنْ لَوْ يَشَاءُ اللَّهُ لَهَدَى النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا

سورة الرعد : 31

القول في تأويل قوله تعالى : { أفلم ييأس الذين آمنوا أن لو يشاء الله لهدى الناس جميعا } . اختلف أهل المعرفة بكلام العرب في معنى قوله : { أفلم ييأس } فكان بعض أهل البصرة يزعم أن معناه : ألم يعلم ويتبين 

وأما بعض الكوفيين فكان ينكر ذلك , ويزعم أنه لم يسمع أحدا من العرب يقول : " يئست " بمعنى : " علمت " , ويقول هو في المعنى وإن لم يكن مسموعا : " يئست " بمعنى : " علمت " 

حدثنا أحمد بن يوسف , قال : ثنا القاسم , قال : ثنا يزيد , عن جرير بن حازم , عن الزبير بن الحارث , أو يعلى بن حكيم , عن عكرمة , عن ابن عباس , أنه كان يقرؤها : " أفلم يتبين الذين آمنوا " قال : كتب الكاتب الأخرى وهو ناعس .

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/D...Sora=13&nAya=31

*************************

وقرأ علي وابن عباس : " أفلم يتبين الذين آمنوا " من البيان . قال القشيري : وقيل لابن عباس المكتوب " أفلم ييئس " قال : أظن الكاتب كتبها وهو ناعس ; أي زاد بعض الحروف حتى صار " ييئس " . قال أبو بكر الأنباري : روي عن عكرمة عن ابن أبي نجيح أنه قرأ - " أفلم يتبين الذين آمنوا " وبها احتج من زعم أنه الصواب في التلاوة ; وهو باطل عن ابن عباس , لأن مجاهدا وسعيد بن جبير حكيا الحرف عن ابن عباس , على ما هو في المصحف بقراءة أبي عمرو وروايته عن مجاهد وسعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس ; ثم إن معناه : أفلم يتبين ; فإن كان مراد الله تحت اللفظة التي خالفوا بها الإجماع فقراءتنا تقع عليها , وتأتي بتأويلها , وإن أراد الله المعنى الآخر الذي اليأس فيه ليس من طريق العلم فقد سقط مما أوردوا ; وأما سقوطه يبطل القرآن , ولزوم أصحابه البهتان


http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/D...Sora=13&nAya=31


----------



## NEW_MAN (18 أبريل 2006)

وَقَضَى رَبُّكَ أَلَّا تَعْبُدُوا إِلَّا إِيَّاهُ

الاسراء : 23

- حدثنا ابن عبد الأعلى , قال : ثنا محمد بن ثور , عن معمر , عن قتادة { وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه } قال : أمر ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه , وفي حرف ابن مسعود : " وصى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه " . 16755 - حدثنا أبو كريب , قال : ثنا يحيى بن عيسى , قال : ثنا نصير بن أبي الأشعث , قال : ثني ابن حبيب بن أبي ثابت , عن أبيه , قال : أعطاني ابن عباس مصحفا , فقال : هذا على قراءة أبي بن كعب , قال أبو كريب : قال يحيى : رأيت المصحف عند نصير فيه : " ووصى ربك " يعني : وقضى ربك . 16756 - حدثنا القاسم , قال : ثنا الحسين , قال : ثني حجاج , عن ابن جريج , عن مجاهد { وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه } قال : وأوصى ربك . 16757 - حدثني يونس , قال : أخبرنا ابن وهب , قال : قال ابن زيد , في قوله { وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه } قال : أمر ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه . 16758 - حدثني الحارث , قال : ثنا القاسم , قال : ثنا هشيم , عن أبي إسحاق الكوفي , عن الضحاك بن مزاحم , أنه قرأها : " ووصى ربك " وقال : إنهم ألصقوا الواو بالصاد فصارت قافا .

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/D...Sora=17&nAya=23


*************************

" قضى " أي أمر وألزم وأوجب . قال ابن عباس والحسن وقتادة : وليس هذا قضاء حكم بل هو قضاء أمر . وفي مصحف ابن مسعود " ووصى " وهي قراءة أصحابه وقراءة ابن عباس أيضا وعلي وغيرهما , وكذلك عند أبي بن كعب . قال ابن عباس : إنما هو " ووصى ربك " فالتصقت إحدى الواوين فقرئت " وقضى ربك " إذ لو كان على القضاء ما عصى الله أحد . وقال الضحاك : تصحفت على قوم " وصى بقضى " حين اختلطت الواو بالصاد وقت كتب المصحف . وذكر أبو حاتم عن ابن عباس مثل قول الضحاك . وقال عن ميمون بن مهران أنه قال : إن على قول ابن عباس لنورا ; قال الله تعالى : " شرع لكم من الدين ما وصى به نوحا والذي أوحينا إليك " [ الشورى : 13 ] ثم أبى أبو حاتم أن يكون ابن عباس قال ذلك . وقال : لو قلنا هذا لطعن الزنادقة في مصحفنا ,

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/D...Sora=17&nAya=23


----------



## NEW_MAN (18 أبريل 2006)

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تَدْخُلُوا بُيُوتًا غَيْرَ بُيُوتِكُمْ حَتَّى تَسْتَأْنِسُوا وَتُسَلِّمُوا عَلَى
النور : 27 

القول في تأويل قوله تعالى : { يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تدخلوا بيوتا غير بيوتكم حتى تستأنسوا وتسلموا على أهلها } . اختلف أهل التأويل في ذلك , فقال بعضهم : تأويله يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تدخلوا بيوتا غير بيوتكم حتى تستأذنوا . ذكر من قال ذلك : 19610 - حدثني يعقوب بن إبراهيم , قال : ثنا هشيم , عن أبي بشر , عن سعيد بن جبير , عن ابن عباس , أنه كان يقرأ : " لا تدخلوا بيوتا غير بيوتكم حتى تستأذنوا وتسلموا على أهلها " قال : وإنما " تستأنسوا " وهم من الكتاب . * - حدثنا ابن بشار , قال : ثنا محمد بن جعفر , قال : ثنا شعبة , عن أبي بشر , عن سعيد بن جبير , عن ابن عباس في هذه الآية : { لا تدخلوا بيوتا غير بيوتكم حتى تستأنسوا وتسلموا على أهلها } وقال : إنما هي خطأ من الكاتب : " حتى تستأذنوا وتسلموا "

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/D...Sora=24&nAya=27


----------



## NEW_MAN (18 أبريل 2006)

*وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْتُونَ مَا آتَوْا وَقُلُوبُهُمْ وَجِلَةٌ
المؤمنون : 60

وقرأت عائشة رضي الله عنها وابن عباس والنخعي " والذين يأتون ما أتوا " مقصورا من الإتيان. قال الفراء : ولو صحت هذه القراءة عن عائشة لم تخالف قراءة الجماعة ; لأن الهمز من العرب من يلزم فيه الألف في كل الحالات إذا كتب ; فيكتب سئل الرجل بألف بعد السين , ويستهزئون بألف بين الزاي والواو , وشيء وشيء بألف بعد الياء , فغير مستنكر في مذهب هؤلاء أن يكتب " يؤتون " بألف بعد الياء , فيحتمل هذا اللفظ بالبناء على هذا الخط قراءتين " يؤتون ما آتوا " و " يأتون ما أتوا ". وينفرد ما عليه الجماعة باحتمال تأويلين : أحدهما : الذين يعطون ما أعطوا من الزكاة والصدقة وقلوبهم خائفة . والآخر : والذين يؤتون الملائكة الذين يكتبون الأعمال على العباد ما آتوا وقلوبهم وجلة ; فحذف مفعول في هذا الباب لوضوح معناه ; كما حذف في قوله عز وجل : " فيه يغاث الناس وفيه يعصرون " [ يوسف : 49 ] والمعنى يعصرون السمسم والعنب ; فاختزل المفعول لوضوح تأويله . ويكون الأصل في الحرف على هجائه الوجود في الإمام " يأتون " بألف مبدلة من الهمزة فكتبت الألف واوا لتآخي حروف المد واللين في الخفاء ; حكاه ابن الأنباري . قال النحاس : المعروف من قراءة ابن عباس " والذين يأتون ما أتوا " وهي القراءة المروية عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعن عائشة رضي الله عنها , ومعناها يعملون ما عملوا ; ما روي في الحديث . والوجل نحو الإشفاق والخوف ; فالتقي والتائب خوفه أمر العاقبة وما يطلع عليه بعد الموت .

**http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/D...Sora=23&nAya=60*



*حدثني يونس , قال : أخبرنا ابن وهب , قال : قال ابن زيد : { يؤتون ما آتوا وقلوبهم وجلة } قال : يعطون ما أعطوا وينفقون ما أنفقوا ويتصدقون بما تصدقوا وقلوبهم وجلة ; اتقاء لسخط الله والنار . وعلى هذه القراءة , أعني على . { والذين يؤتون ما آتوا } قراءة الأمصار , وبه رسوم مصاحفهم وبه نقرأ , لإجماع الحجة من القراء عليه ووفاقه خط مصاحف المسلمين . وروي عن عائشة رضي الله عنها في ذلك , ما : 19341 - حدثناه أحمد بن يوسف , قال : ثنا القاسم , قال : ثنا علي بن ثابت , عن طلحه بن عمر , عن أبي خلف , قال : دخلت مع عبيد بن عمير على عائشة , فسألها عبيد : كيف نقرأ هذا الحرف { والذين يؤتون ما آتوا } ؟ فقالت : " يأتون ما أتوا " . وكأنها تأولت في ذلك والذين يفعلون ما يفعلون من الخيرات وهم وجلون من الله .

**http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/D...Sora=23&nAya=60*


----------



## NEW_MAN (18 أبريل 2006)

*وَإِذْ أَخَذَ اللَّهُ مِيثَاقَ النَّبِيِّينَ لَمَا آتَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ كِتَابٍ وَحِكْمَةٍ 
آل عمران : 81 

{ لما آتيتكم من كتاب وحكمة } اختلفت القراء في قراءة ذلك , فقرأته عامة قراء الحجاز والعراق ; { لما آتيتكم } بفتح اللام من " لما " , إلا أنهم اختلفوا في قراءة آتيتكم , فقرأه بعضهم { آتيتكم } على التوحيد , وقرأه آخرون : " آتيناكم " , على الجمع . ثم اختلف أهل العربية إذا قرئ ذلك كذلك , فقال بعض نحويي البصرة : اللام التي مع " ما " في أول الكلام لام الابتداء , نحو قول القائل : لزيد أفضل منك , لأن " ما " اسم , والذي بعدها صلة لها , واللام التي في : { لتؤمنن به ولتنصرنه } لام القسم , كأنه قال : والله لتؤمنن به , يؤكد في أول الكلام وفي آخره , كما يقال : أما والله أن لو جئتني لكان كذا وكذا , وقد يستغنى عنها فيؤكد في لتؤمنن به باللام في آخر الكلام , وقد يستغنى عنها , ويجعل خبر " ما آتيتكم من كتاب وحكمة " , " لتؤمنن به " , مثل : " لعبد الله والله لا آتينه , قال : وإن شئت جعلت خبر " ما " " من كتاب " يريد : لما آتيتكم كتاب وحكمة , وتكون " من " زائدة . وخطأ بعض نحويي الكوفيين ذلك كله , وقال : اللام التي تدخل في أوائل الجزاء لا تجاب بما ولا " لا " فلا يقال لمن قام : لا تتبعه , ولا لمن قام : ما أحسن , فإذا وقع في جوابها " ما " و " لا " علم أن اللام ليست بتوكيد للأولى , لأنه يوضع موضعها " ما " و " لا " , فتكون كالأولى , وهي جواب للأولى . قال : وأما قوله : { لما آتيتكم من كتاب وحكمة } بمعنى إسقاط " من " غلط , لأن " من " التي تدخل وتخرج لا تقع مواقع الأسماء , قال : ولا تقع في الخبر أيضا , إنما تقع في الجحد والاستفهام والجزاء . وأولى الأقوال في تأويل هذه الآية على قراءة من قرأ ذلك بفتح اللام بالصواب أن يكون قوله : { لما } بمعنى : لمهما , وأن تكون " ما " حرف جزاء أدخلت عليها اللام , وصير الفعل معها على فعل , ثم أجيبت بما تجاب به الأيمان , فصارت اللام الأولى يمينا إذ تلقيت بجواب اليمين . وقرأ ذلك آخرون : " لما آتيتكم " بكسر اللام من " لما " , وذلك قراءة جماعة من أهل الكوفة . ثم اختلف قارئو ذلك كذلك في تأويله ,

**http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/D...nSora=3&nAya=81*


----------



## NEW_MAN (18 أبريل 2006)

*يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا نُودِيَ لِلصَّلَاةِ مِنْ يَوْمِ الْجُمُعَةِ فَاسْعَوْا إِلَى ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ 

الجمعة : 9

*
*حدثنا ابن المثنى , قال : ثنا ابن أبي عدي , عن شعبة , قال : أخبرني مغيرة , عن إبراهيم أنه قيل لعمر رضي الله عنه : إن أبيا يقرؤها : { فاسعوا } قال : أما إنه أقرؤنا وأعلمنا بالمنسوخ وإنما هي " فامضوا " . 26429 - حدثنا عبيد الحميد بن بيان السكري , قال : أخبرنا سفيان , عن الزهري , عن سالم , عن أبيه , قال : ما سمعت عمر يقرؤها قط إلا فامضوا . * حدثنا أبو كريب , قال : ثنا ابن يمان , قال : ثنا حنظلة , عن سالم بن عبد الله , قال : كان عمر رضي الله عنه يقرؤها : " فامضوا إلى ذكر الله " . * حدثنا ابن حميد , قال : ثنا مهران , عن سفيان , عن حنظلة , عن سالم بن عبد الله أن عمر بن الخطاب قرأها : فامضوا. * حدثني يونس بن عبد الأعلى , قال : أخبرنا ابن وهب , قال : ثنا حنظلة بن أبي سفيان الجمحي , أنه سمع سالم بن عبد الله يحدث عن أبيه , أنه سمع عمر بن الخطاب يقرأ : " إذا نودي للصلاة من يوم الجمعة فامضوا إلى ذكر الله " . * قال : أخبرنا ابن وهب , قال : أخبرني يونس , عن ابن شهاب , قال : أخبرني سالم بن عبد الله بن عمر , أن عبد الله قال : لقد توفى الله عمر رضي الله عنه , وما يقرأ هذه الآية التي ذكر الله فيها الجمعة : { يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا نودي للصلاة من يوم الجمعة } إلا " فامضوا " إلى ذكر الله . 26430 -حدثني أبو السائب , قال : ثنا معاوية , عن الأعمش , عن إبراهيم , قال : كان عبد الله يقرؤها : " فامضوا إلى ذكر الله " ويقول : لو قرأتها فاسعوا , لسعيت حتى يسقط ردائي .*

*http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/D...nSora=62&nAya=9*


----------



## NEW_MAN (18 أبريل 2006)

*‏حدثنا ‏ ‏إبراهيم بن موسى ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏هشام بن يوسف ‏ ‏أن ‏ ‏ابن جريج ‏ ‏أخبرهم قال وأخبرني ‏ ‏يوسف بن ماهك ‏ ‏قال ‏ 
‏إني عند ‏ ‏عائشة أم المؤمنين ‏ ‏رضي الله عنها ‏ ‏إذ جاءها عراقي فقال أي الكفن خير قالت ويحك وما يضرك قال يا أم المؤمنين أريني مصحفك قالت لم قال لعلي أولف القرآن عليه فإنه يقرأ غير مؤلف قالت وما يضرك أيه قرأت قبل ‏ ‏إنما نزل أول ما نزل منه سورة من ‏ ‏المفصل ‏ ‏فيها ذكر الجنة والنار حتى إذا ‏ ‏ثاب ‏ ‏الناس إلى الإسلام نزل الحلال والحرام ولو نزل أول شيء لا تشربوا الخمر لقالوا لا ندع الخمر أبدا ولو نزل لا تزنوا لقالوا لا ندع الزنا أبدا لقد نزل ‏ ‏بمكة ‏ ‏على ‏ ‏محمد ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏وإني لجارية ألعب ‏( ‏بل الساعة موعدهم والساعة أدهى وأمر ‏) ‏وما نزلت سورة ‏ ‏البقرة ‏ ‏والنساء ‏ ‏إلا وأنا عنده قال فأخرجت له المصحف فأملت عليه آي السور ‏



**http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/...?Doc=0&Rec=7444*



*تأليف القرآن - فضائل القرآن 

صحيح البخاري # 4609 

***************** فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري ***************

‏قوله : ( أؤلف عليه القرآن , فإنه يقرأ غير مؤلف ) ‏
‏قال ابن كثير : كأن قصة هذا العراقي كانت قبل أن يرسل عثمان المصحف إلى الآفاق , كذا قال وفيه نظر , فإن يوسف بن ماهك لم يدرك زمان أرسل عثمان المصاحف إلى الآفاق , فقد ذكر المزي أن روايته عن أبي بن كعب مرسلة وأبي عاش بعد إرسال المصاحف على الصحيح , وقد صرح يوسف في هذا الحديث أنه كان عند عائشة حين سألها هذا العراقي , والذي يظهر لي أن هذا العراقي كان ممن يأخذ بقراءة ابن مسعود , وكان ابن مسعود لما حضر مصحف عثمان إلى الكوفة لم يوافق على الرجوع عن قراءته ولا على إعدام مصحفه كما سيأتي بيانه بعد الباب الذي يلي هذا , فكان تأليف مصحفه مغايرا لتأليف مصحف عثمان . ولا شك أن تأليف المصحف العثماني أكثر مناسبة من غيره , فلهذا أطلق العراقي أنه غير مؤلف , وهذا كله على أن السؤال إنما وقع عن ترتيب السور . ويدل على ذلك قولها له " وما يضرك أيه قرأت قبل " ويحتمل أن يكون أراد تفصيل آيات كل سورة لقوله في آخر الحديث " فأملت عليه آي السور " أي آيات كل سورة كأن تقول له سورة كذا مثلا كذا كذا آية , الأولى كذا الثانية إلخ , وهذا يرجع إلى اختلاف عدد الآيات , وفيه اختلاف بين المدني والشامي والبصري , وقد اعتنى أئمة القراء بجمع ذلك وبيان الخلاف فيه , والأول أظهر - ويحتمل أن يكون السؤال وقع عن الأمرين والله أعلم 


‏قوله : ( إنما نزل أول ما نزل منه سورة من المفصل فيها ذكر الجنة والنار ) ‏
‏هذا ظاهره مغاير لما تقدم أن أول شيء نزل ( اقرأ باسم ربك ) وليس فيها ذكر الجنة والنار , فلعل " من " مقدرة أي من أول ما نزل , أو المراد سورة المدثر فإنها أول ما نزل بعد فترة الوحي وفي آخرها ذكر الجنة والنار , فلعل آخرها نزل قبل نزول بقية سورة اقرأ , فإن الذي نزل أولا من اقرأ كما تقدم خمس آيات فقط . ‏*
*__________________
*


----------



## NEW_MAN (18 أبريل 2006)

*‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو اليمان ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏شعيب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الزهري ‏ ‏ح ‏ ‏و حدثنا ‏ ‏إسماعيل ‏ ‏قال حدثني ‏ ‏أخي ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏سليمان ‏ ‏أراه عن ‏ ‏محمد بن أبي عتيق ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن شهاب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏خارجة بن زيد ‏ ‏أن ‏ ‏زيد بن ثابت ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه ‏ ‏قال ‏ 
‏نسخت الصحف في المصاحف ففقدت آية من سورة ‏‏ الأحزاب ‏ ‏كنت أسمع رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يقرأ بها فلم أجدها إلا مع ‏ ‏خزيمة بن ثابت الأنصاري ‏ ‏الذي جعل رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏شهادته شهادة رجلين وهو قوله ( ‏من المؤمنين رجال صدقوا ما عاهدوا الله عليه ‏ ) 

**http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/...?Doc=0&Rec=4420*

*صحيح البخاري # 2596

************************************

**‏حدثنا ‏ ‏موسى بن إسماعيل ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏إبراهيم بن سعد ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏ابن شهاب ‏ ‏أخبرني ‏ ‏خارجة بن زيد بن ثابت ‏ ‏أنه سمع ‏ ‏زيد بن ثابت ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه ‏ ‏يقول ‏ ‏فقدت آية من ‏ ‏الأحزاب ‏ ‏حين نسخنا المصحف كنت أسمع رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يقرأ بها فالتمسناها فوجدناها مع ‏ ‏خزيمة بن ثابت الأنصاري ‏ ( ‏من المؤمنين رجال صدقوا ما عاهدوا الله عليه فمنهم من قضى ‏ ‏نحبه ‏ ‏ومنهم من ينتظر ‏ ) ‏فألحقناها في سورتها في المصحف ‏


**http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/...?Doc=0&Rec=5992*

*صحيح البخاري # 3743

************************************

‏حدثنا ‏ ‏موسى ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏إبراهيم ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏ابن شهاب ‏ ‏أن ‏ ‏أنس بن مالك ‏ ‏حدثه ‏ ‏أن ‏ ‏حذيفة بن اليمان ‏ ‏قدم على ‏ ‏عثمان ‏ ‏وكان ‏ ‏يغازي ‏ ‏أهل ‏ ‏الشأم ‏ ‏في فتح ‏ ‏إرمينية ‏ ‏وأذربيجان ‏ ‏مع ‏ ‏أهل ‏ ‏العراق ‏ ‏فأفزع ‏ ‏حذيفة ‏ ‏اختلافهم في القراءة فقال ‏ ‏حذيفة ‏ ‏لعثمان ‏ ‏يا أمير المؤمنين أدرك هذه الأمة قبل أن يختلفوا في الكتاب اختلاف ‏ ‏اليهود ‏ ‏والنصارى ‏ ‏فأرسل ‏ ‏عثمان ‏ ‏إلى ‏ ‏حفصة ‏ ‏أن أرسلي إلينا بالصحف ننسخها في المصاحف ثم نردها إليك فأرسلت بها ‏ ‏حفصة ‏ ‏إلى ‏ ‏عثمان ‏ ‏فأمر ‏ ‏زيد بن ثابت ‏ ‏وعبد الله بن الزبير ‏ ‏وسعيد بن العاص ‏ ‏وعبد الرحمن بن الحارث بن هشام ‏ ‏فنسخوها في المصاحف وقال ‏ ‏عثمان ‏ ‏للرهط ‏ ‏القرشيين الثلاثة إذا اختلفتم أنتم ‏ ‏وزيد بن ثابت ‏ ‏في شيء من القرآن فاكتبوه بلسان ‏ ‏قريش ‏ ‏فإنما نزل بلسانهم ففعلوا حتى إذا نسخوا الصحف في المصاحف رد ‏ ‏عثمان ‏ ‏الصحف إلى ‏ ‏حفصة ‏ ‏وأرسل إلى كل أفق بمصحف مما نسخوا وأمر بما سواه من القرآن في كل صحيفة أو مصحف أن يحرق ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏ابن شهاب ‏ ‏وأخبرني ‏ ‏خارجة بن زيد بن ثابت ‏ ‏سمع ‏ ‏زيد بن ثابت ‏ ‏قال ‏ : ‏فقدت آية من ‏ ‏الأحزاب ‏ ‏حين نسخنا المصحف قد كنت أسمع رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يقرأ بها فالتمسناها فوجدناها مع ‏ ‏خزيمة بن ثابت الأنصاري ‏ ‏( من المؤمنين رجال صدقوا ما عاهدوا الله عليه ‏ ) ‏فألحقناها في سورتها في المصحف


**http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/...?Doc=0&Rec=7436*

*صحيح البخاري # 4604

**فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري *​

*‏قوله : ( فأفزع حذيفة اختلافهم في القراءة ) ‏
‏في رواية يعقوب بن إبراهيم بن سعد عن أبيه " فيتنازعون في القرآن , حتى سمع حذيفة من اختلافهم ما ذعره " وفي رواية يونس " فتذاكروا القرآن , فاختلفوا فيه حتى كاد يكون بينهم فتنة " , وفي رواية عمارة بن غزية أن حذيفة قدم من غزوة فلم يدخل بيته حتى أتى عثمان فقال : يا أمير المؤمنين أدرك الناس , قال . وما ذاك ؟ قال : غزوت فرج أرمينية , فإذا أهل الشام يقرءون بقراءة أبي بن كعب فيأتون بما لم يسمع أهل العراق , وإذا أهل العراق يقرءون بقراءة عبد الله بن مسعود فيأتون بما لم يسمع أهل الشام , فيكفر بعضهم بعضا " . وأخرج ابن أبي داود أيضا من طريق يزيد بن معاوية النخعي قال " إني لفي المسجد زمن الوليد بن عقبة في حلقة فيها حذيفة فسمع رجلا يقول قراءة عبد الله بن مسعود , وسمع آخر يقول قراءة أبي موسى الأشعري , فغضب ثم قام فحمد الله وأثنى عليه ثم قال : هكذا كان من قبلكم اختلفوا , والله لأركبن إلى أمير المؤمنين " ومن طريق أخرى عنه " أن اثنين اختلفا في آية من سورة البقرة , قرأ هذا ( وأتموا الحج والعمرة لله ) وقرأ هذا ( وأتموا الحج والعمرة للبيت ) فغضب حذيفة واحمرت عيناه " ومن طريق أبي الشعثاء قال " قال حذيفة يقول أهل الكوفة قراءة ابن مسعود , ويقول أهل البصرة قراءة أبي موسى , والله لئن قدمت على أمير المؤمنين لآمرنه أن يجعلها قراءة واحدة " ومن طريق أخرى أن ابن مسعود قال لحذيفة : بلغني عنك كذا , قال : نعم كرهت أن يقال قراءة فلان وقراءة فلان فيختلفون كما اختلف أهل الكتاب . وهذه القصة لحذيفة يظهر لي أنها متقدمة على القصة التي وقعت له في القراءة , فكأنه لما رأى الاختلاف أيضا بين أهل الشام والعراق اشتد خوفه فركب إلى عثمان وصادف أن عثمان أيضا كان وقع له نحو ذلك , فأخرج ابن أبي داود أيضا في " المصاحف " من طريق أبي قلابة قال " لما كان في خلافة عثمان جعل المعلم يعلم قراءة الرجل والمعلم يعلم قراءة الرجل , فجعل الغلمان يتلقون فيختلفون , حتى ارتفع ذلك إلى المعلمين حتى كفر بعضهم بعضا , فبلغ ذلك عثمان فخطب فقال : أنتم عندي تختلفون , فمن نأى عني من الأمصار أشد اختلافا . فكأنه والله أعلم لما جاءه حذيفة وأعلمه باختلاف أهل الأمصار تحقق عنده ما ظنه من ذلك . وفي رواية مصعب بن سعد " فقال عثمان : تمترون في القرآن , تقولون قراءة أبي قراءة عبد الله , ويقول الآخر والله ما تقيم قراءتك " ومن طريق محمد بن سيرين قال : كان الرجل يقرأ حتى يقول الرجل لصاحبه كفرت بما تقول , فرفع ذلك إلى عثمان فتعاظم في نفسه . وعند ابن أبي داود أيضا من رواية بكير بن الأشج : أن ناسا بالعراق يسأل أحدهم عن الآية فإذا قرأها قال : إلا أني أكفر بهذه , ففشا ذلك في الناس , فكلم عثمان في ذلك .

**http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/...?Doc=0&Rec=7436*


----------



## رياض (18 أبريل 2006)

استاذ نيومان

لا اعرف لماذا انت غاضب جدا وتكتب بعصبية لا سبب لها ؟

*



عزيزي رياض 
اعرف ان الخطأ في اللغة العبرية 
ولذلك قلت لك خطأ نساخ وليس خطأ ترجمة
وهذا ينهي الامر ،

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

اشكرك يا عزيزي نيومان على هذا الاعتراف بان هناك خطأ في الكتاب المقدس ، ولكنك لا تستطيع ان تقول بان الخطأ هو خطأ نساخ ، فهذا الكلام يحتاج الى الاصل المفقود لتقول هذا الكلام ، ولكن ولنفرض ان الخطأ كان فعلا خطأ نساخ فاين اذن دور الروح القدس والكنيسة في الامر؟





> وعودة الى زعمك ان القرآن ليس به خطأ نساخ اليك ما يلي



عزيزي نيومان 

بالرغم اننا هنا لا نتكلم بالاسلاميات بل بالمسيحيات ، الا انني ساعيد عليك الامر مرة ثانية عسى ان تكون اوضح تفسيرا وتعبيرا من سابقتها.

القران الكريم هو كلام الله تعالى المنزل على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام وباللغة العربية فقط ، وايماننا نحن المسلمين فقط بالنسخة العربية ، واما باقي الترجمات لكلمات القران فهي لا تعنينا نحن المسلمين بشيء و لا تمس او تغير ايماننا او عقيدتنا بشيء ، فهي فقط لايصال المعنى لغير العربي حتى يفهم ما يقوله تعالى في كتابه الحكيم باللغة العربية .


اما باقي ما تطرحه من نسخ ولصق لا علاقة له بالموضوع .

تحياتي


----------



## limo2004 (18 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 

الزميل نيومان 

اشكرك على اجابتك
انا سألتك عن شيئ غريب وانت وضحت لى ان هذا خطأ ناسخ فشكرا على الاجابه

بالنبه لما سردته من اختلاف القرات فهذا ليس موضعه يا عزيزى فالقراءه غير خطأ الناسخ فخطأ الناسخ هو ان يكتب الناسخ شيئا لم يكن يجب كتابته ام القراءه فهى طريقه لقراءة القران مقصوده لانها متواتره عن الرسول فلا مجال للمقارنه هاهنا 

اشكرك مره اخرى على اجابتك  ( شكرا جزيلا )

تحياتى


----------



## NEW_MAN (19 أبريل 2006)

رياض قال:
			
		

> اشكرك يا عزيزي نيومان على هذا الاعتراف بان هناك خطأ في الكتاب المقدس ، ولكنك لا تستطيع ان تقول بان الخطأ هو خطأ نساخ ، فهذا الكلام يحتاج الى الاصل المفقود لتقول هذا الكلام ،



ارجو توحيد المقياس يا عزيزي رياض 

في القرآن ايضا اخطاء نساخ اعترفت بها عائشة واعترف بها المسلمون الشيعة 
فاين النسخة الاصلية للقرآن حتى تقيس عليها اخطاء النساخ ؟؟؟؟



> ولكن ولنفرض ان الخطأ كان فعلا خطأ نساخ فاين اذن دور الروح القدس والكنيسة في الامر؟




بالفعل الروح القدس يحمي الكتاب المقدس 
وقد قلت لك ان خطأ النساخ لا يحرم حلالا ولا يحلل حراما 
فلا خوف على الكتاب المقدس من اخطاء النساخ 



> بالرغم اننا هنا لا نتكلم بالاسلاميات بل بالمسيحيات ، الا انني ساعيد عليك الامر مرة ثانية عسى ان تكون اوضح تفسيرا وتعبيرا من سابقتها.




الموضوع ليس اسلاميات ولا مسيحيات 
الموضوع توحيد المقياس لاخطاء النساخ في الكتب المقدسة ...



> القران الكريم هو كلام الله تعالى المنزل على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام وباللغة العربية فقط ، وايماننا نحن المسلمين فقط بالنسخة العربية ، واما باقي الترجمات لكلمات القران فهي لا تعنينا نحن المسلمين بشيء و لا تمس او تغير ايماننا او عقيدتنا بشيء ، فهي فقط لايصال المعنى لغير العربي حتى يفهم ما يقوله تعالى في كتابه الحكيم باللغة العربية .




يبدو انك لم تقرأ ما وضعته لك 

انني اكتب لك اخطاء النساخ في اللغة العربية 
ولم اشير الى اي ترجمة اخرى ...



> اما باقي ما تطرحه من نسخ ولصق لا علاقة له بالموضوع .




ارجع الى ردودك السابقة 
انت تدعي ان القرآن ليس به اخطاء نساخ 
وقد وجب الاثبات بالادلة المتعددة ...





> بالنبه لما سردته من اختلاف القرات فهذا ليس موضعه يا عزيزى فالقراءه غير خطأ الناسخ فخطأ الناسخ هو ان يكتب الناسخ شيئا لم يكن يجب كتابته ام القراءه فهى طريقه لقراءة القران مقصوده لانها متواتره عن الرسول فلا مجال للمقارنه هاهنا


 
عزيزي انا لم اذكر اختلاف قراءات 

انا ذكرت اخطاء نساخ ، باعتراف عائشة وغيرها ...

ارجو ان تقرأ الموضوع بعين الاعتبار ...

وشكرا لك ...


----------



## limo2004 (19 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 

الزميل نيومان

اعود واشكرك مره اخرى عن اجابة سؤالى بشجاعه ( الخطأ 

اما عما ذكرته عن القران  فارجوا ان نتناقش عن هذه الامور قريبا ان شاء الله فى موضوع منفصل 

فالى اللقاء ان شاء الله

شكرا مره اخرى على اجابتك 

تحياتى


----------



## رياض (19 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

اشكرك مجددا على اعترافك بوجود الخطأ في الكتاب المقدس.

اذا اردت ان تتكلم عن القران اطرح موضوعك في قسم الاسلاميات.

تحياتي


----------



## limo2004 (19 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخى الكريم رياض

حياك الله  وبياك
بارك الله فيك  اخى على المتابعه والمشاركه لذا دعنا نتوجه بالشكر للزميل نيومان على شجاعته 
فى الاجابه عن السؤال موضوع البحث وكان ملخص اجابته ان الخطأ ( خطأ النساخ )  وبذلك يعتبر الموضوع قد انتهى .
ومادمنا قد حصلنا على الاجابه فلا داعى لكثرة الجدل  وكما اقترحت انت عزيزى يمكن للاستاذ نيومان ان يطرح موضوع القران فى ركن الاسلاميات وبإمكاننا هناك ان نقوم بالمناقشه العلميه ان شاء الله

مره اخرى اشكرك زميلى نيومان بالاصاله عن نفسى وبالنيابه عن الاخ رياض .

تحياتى


----------



## NEW_MAN (19 أبريل 2006)

*يبدو ان الاخوة جميعا اصابهم بعض العمى الجزيئ*

*فرأوا اخطاء النساخ للكتاب المقدس ، ولم يروا اخطاء كتبهم ....*

*عموما نحن لدينا الشجاعة للاعتراف باخطاء النساخ *

*ولنرى الى اين سيذهب بكم الكبرياء ، لانكار حتى اعترافات ائمتكم باخطاء النساخ في القرآن ...*

*وتحياتي *


----------



## NEW_MAN (19 أبريل 2006)

*يبدو ان الاخوة جميعا اصابهم بعض العمى الجزيئ*

*فرأوا اخطاء النساخ للكتاب المقدس ، ولم يروا اخطاء كتبهم ....*

*عموما نحن لدينا الشجاعة للاعتراف باخطاء النساخ *

*ولنرى الى اين سيذهب بكم الكبرياء ، لانكار حتى اعترافات ائمتكم باخطاء النساخ في القرآن ...*

*وتحياتي *


----------



## azizcool (2 يونيو 2006)

العزيز نيو مان
يمكنك نقل ما تشاء من شبهات حول القرآن الى المكان المخصص له أما هنا فالمكان للمسيحيات 
أشكرك بدوري على الاعتراف بالخطأ في الكتاب المقدس ( المعصوم )


----------



## My Rock (16 يونيو 2006)

azizcool قال:
			
		

> العزيز نيو مان
> يمكنك نقل ما تشاء من شبهات حول القرآن الى المكان المخصص له أما هنا فالمكان للمسيحيات
> أشكرك بدوري على الاعتراف بالخطأ في الكتاب المقدس ( المعصوم )


 
لا تحاول تزييف الكلام, نحن نقول اختلاف في بعض النسخ لا الكتاب المقدس... افهمها بقى


----------



## azizcool (17 يونيو 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> لا تحاول تزييف الكلام, نحن نقول اختلاف في بعض النسخ لا الكتاب المقدس... افهمها بقى


 
نسخة الكتاب المقدس ليست كتابا مقدسا حبيبي؟؟


----------



## My Rock (17 يونيو 2006)

azizcool قال:
			
		

> نسخة الكتاب المقدس ليست كتابا مقدسا حبيبي؟؟


 
اختلاف في نسخة من نسخ الكتاب المقدس التي كان نسخها الناسخون يديوا في القديم لا يعني اختلاف في الكتاب المقدس ذاته, اي بمعنى اختلاف في نسخة منسخوة عن الاصلية


----------



## azizcool (17 يونيو 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> اختلاف في نسخة من نسخ الكتاب المقدس التي كان نسخها الناسخون يديوا في القديم لا يعني اختلاف في الكتاب المقدس ذاته, اي بمعنى اختلاف في نسخة منسخوة عن الاصلية


 
برافووو طب فين هي النسخة الأصلية و بأي لغة؟؟


----------



## My Rock (17 يونيو 2006)

انا حبيت اذكر الخطأ المنقول بصورة توضيحية اكثر

الاختلاف قائم بين الحرفين

מ  الذي يلفظ mem و قيمته اربعين

و بين

כ الذي يلفظ caph  و قيمته عشرين

و الان لنتحقق في سفر الملوك الثاني الاصحاح الثامن و العدد 26
26وكانَ أخزْيا اَبنَ اَثنَتَينِ وعِشرينَ سنَةً حينَ ملَكَ، وملَكَ سنَةً واحدةً بِأورُشليمَ. واَسمُ أُمِّهِ عثَلْيا بِنتُ عَمري مَلِكِ إِسرائيلَ.


----------

